# Cape San Blas/ St Joe Peninsula Tarpon



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've heard through the grapevine that their run is a little later than most. I was up there around Memorial day and saw a few on the beaches and in the bay, but not a ton. Curious if making the run over there in the next couple of weeks would be worthwhile? Don't need spots, I have a few over there, just more so general patterns.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Memorial Day??? Labor day is right around the corner.

Besides, aren't you from J-ville? Mullet will be coming shortly.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm going to be in CSB later this week and through the weekend for scalloping, but I wouldn't mind adding another agenda item if there are tarpon there. I did hear there were several cobias caught near the mouth of the bay recently.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I know here in Destin, tarpon season is over.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

brianBFD said:


> I'm going to be in CSB later this week and through the weekend for scalloping, but I wouldn't mind adding another agenda item if there are tarpon there. I did hear there were several cobias caught near the mouth of the bay recently.


Reminds me when we were looking for tarpon up and down the beach there and I saw a healthy cobia cruising just a few yards off the sand. We don't see that here in Texas. Very cool.


----------

